# Phone won't connect to computer!



## IAimtoMisbehave (Aug 17, 2013)

So my ZTE Blackberry (it's AT&T) is getting a charge when it's connected to the computer (It's a Lenovo ThinkPad), but the computer doesn't acknowledge it's there, except for when I open Devices and Printers, but of course, you can't access the pictures on a device that way. The phone doesn't show up when I open My Computer and there's been no way of sinking anything!! I've tried various things and have finally given up on my pride to ask for help!!!


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

Past experience with my own Blackberry and some of my family's led me to realize it wouldnt work without Blackberry software installed on the machine. Think this was the bit of software:

http://uk.blackberry.com/software/desktop.html

Do you have this installed?


----------

